# 6 cats too many???



## halfpint (Sep 26, 2010)

Hiya 
This is my first post in the cat section and any help would be great. 
I have 6 cats the last 2 joint the house back in june last year and things seemed to be going well until about 3 months ago when there started to be the odd scrap. Also alfie (ginger kitten) has been picked on a couple of times by the moody miss lucky who thinks shes in charge! 
Alfie has started to sometimes pee where ever he feels like it and of course now hes got to the age where he needs to be neutered along with his brother. 
Back on the 31st dec while i was out there must have been a scrap as when i got home ollie was limping and there was pee and fur clumps in my bedroom. We took him to the vets and he has broken 2 bones in his foot, while speaking to the vet about the cats she said that really i have too many and that i should think about rehoming a couple of them as the peeing and odd fight are signs that the cats arent happy and are stressed. I spoke to a woman at the rspca and she said she was very shocked that a vet suggested that when the 2 youngest males have not yet been neutered and that could be what is causing the problems. 
Im booking them into be neutered hopefully next week. 
So what does everyone here think?? Id hate to see any of my cats go but if they arent happy then maybe i will have to do it! Or is the vet overreacting??? Help please!!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really think the neutering should make a huge difference, young males hormones will be raging causing them to fight and get wound up etc.
I would re acess the situation afterwards 
But i know a few people with lots of cats so it can be done depending on their temperaments, the fact the problem is very recent suggests it is down to their ages and hormones in my mind . Keep us updated!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ok i personally wouldnt have that many i have 2 foster boys with me and even having 2 i can smell them and their trays etc ut thats me personally...i think its always up to the owner if u can cope with 6 cats then keep them if ur able to keep and feed and look after them then i dont see the problem, neutering could be a problem!! i would try getting them neutured and go from there!! iv never had this problem because if iv ever had 2 cats (most iv had) theyve always got on good luck and keep us updated!x


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

There is someone here with 9 as far as I know and i'm sure there a few more with a lot of cats, it's up to you on how many cats you want to have, as long as you can provide for them and care for them and they all get a long* maybe after there done* so how dare the vet tell you that, thats shocking :scared:

welcome btw :thumbup:

I only have 2 and want another kitten but hubby said no


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

100% neuter them now and they shouldnt be going outside until at least 2months after neutering, please read this thread about neutering and what happens if you dont neuter....some of the things you are experiencing are all here, might sound familar lol:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/140588-reasons-spay-neuters-your-pets.html

after that your cats need seperate space, lots of high cat posts and different rooms, lots of hidy spaces, cardboard boxes, 6 cats = at a min 5litter trays, more interaction and play with you, feed seperate, lots of water bowls and biccis bowls around the house, get some feliways and plug them in around the house to.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> There is someone here with 9 as far as I know and i'm sure there a few more with a lot of cats, it's up to you on how many cats you want to have, as long as you can provide for them and care for them and they all get a long* maybe after there done* so how dare the vet tell you that, thats shocking :scared:
> 
> welcome btw :thumbup:
> 
> I only have 2 and want another *kitten but hubby said no*


well its not only his house, if you look after it then why not? say that he doesnt have to do anything, you do the work....they always come around esp when you start showing them pics......  just look at me, the partner said 'no more!!' at 1..'no more' at 2... 'no more at 3..' now im keeping another back from this litter....he still doesnt stop saying 'no' lol, but its comprimise, i look after them he has fun with them! win win lol...and he loves them now!  :lol:

infact the other day i was so stressed I said 'thats it their all going!!' and I could see him thinking....about 30mins later he just said 'well, we cant give him away...his no trouble and he barely eats anything...then there is her...shes the same never does anything...not fair to give her away...but then we have to keep him if she stays....'  :lol:

how sweet is that lol :001_wub:


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I got 6 cats, 2 male and 4 female (3 related) .... they have their scraps but nothing major ... most of them are too lazy to fight, they are all neutered/spayed.

I have 3 litter trays and a cat flap so they all go in various spots ... I have found wees on various piles of bits and bobs, but not found the culprit, but I sort of expect the odd accident.

If you can cope with 6 cats, de smelling the house and keeping them clean and treating them, then you have that many.

I am sure once you neuter them they will be fine. If not, then reassess the situation then.

Clare x


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

You may get more cats if you can feed them and have enough place for playing. Beleive me, I've got very many cats but they are all brothers and sisters - not street cats. The problems are mine, not their. To feed, to play, to treat them. But they must be neutered. The problems begin if you have only one cat and then one day you bring another cat from the street and they are not neutered!


----------



## Sorcha (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear you're having problems with your cats, but like others have said;
First thing to do now is to get them neutered.
We have 15 cats and have a lovely group. They all get their time for cuddles and play, but they also get along great.
Some cats like to have a space of their own though, they can escape to if they need to. If you can give them that and have time and money for them, no you don't necessarily have too many.
I used to work for a vet who frowned upon people having many cats, but I knew it wasn't really because she knew for a fact that it wasn't right, but it was a personal opinion. Of course there are cats that would rather have a house and a person of their own and if you notice that one is really unhappy with the situation, you might need to consider to make some changes to your group, but try neutering first.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think six cats is too many as long as all are neutered and you have the room to allow them all their own "personal space" if they need it. Also time enought to spend with them and ensure a good quality of life. It is a lot of cats (in my opinion) I had 5 and occasional foster mind 

Many cats, given the right home can live peacefully and happily within a group, but you do get some cats that are not comfortable in this situation (in my experience in rescue.) These cats are better off placed in homes where there are less cats and some simply prefer to be alone ... not many, but have come across the odd one or two 

Just my thoughts


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Mine find their own spaces in the house, it is a 3 storey ramshackle house ... they sleep on the kids beds, on my bed, on the floor, anywhere except their own beds ! lol

Woke up this avo as I was feeling ill and had a sleep and one had curled up on my head! lol


----------



## halfpint (Sep 26, 2010)

lol one of my cats likes to curl up on my head too! 

Thanks for all the comments they are really helpful and the neutering is taking place within the next week or so (when i get paid). 

my 2 females are sisters also i have their nephew and the 2 kittens are brothers its just binx who isnt related but things have calmed down again and im confident that once the 2 youngest r neutered things will be ok (the others r all done already).
I also think that as ollie is a bit under the weather at the mo with his leg that is making things a bit harder as hes having to be confined to one room to stop him from jumping about. Will be so glad when its sorted! 
I will have to upload some pics so you can see all of my gang  Thanks again for all of the helpful comments


----------

